# Canadian Bacon using Pop's Low Salt Brine



## smoke-inator (Jul 22, 2013)

So I'm diving into Canadian Bacon today...Here is where we are:

Got 6# for pork loin on special at the local grocery store and decided to go with Pop's low salt brine. (Thank You! Pops6927)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/low-salt-curing-brine

1 gallon of water

1/2 cup of kosker salt

1/2 cup of granulated sugar

1/2 cup of brown sugar

1 tbs of cure #1

Then I added:

2 tsp garlic powder

2 tsp onion powder

1 tsp dried sage

Trimmed and cut to size...













IMG_0117.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Tied up and ready for a bath!













IMG_0118.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






The largest piece is 2 1/2 inches thick so its going for a seven day bath (5 + 2 for good measure)...It may go a little longer since I did not inject it and I might need to time the smoke for a weekend.

I'll post more as we make progress

Ron


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ron

Your going to love it!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2013)

Why did you tie them if they are a whole loin?

CB is on my to do list.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Why did you tie them if they are a whole loin?
> 
> CB is on my to do list.


I wanted to give them a rounder shape so its easier to cut, I've heard that the pork tends to firm up a bit during the brine and again during the cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pop' Brine works great! Are you going to hot smoke it or cold smoke it? I like to truss them to for shape, but I also tie a loop on one end so that I can hang them when I smoke them.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure how I'm going to smoke it...I'm working on a BGE so hot will be easy but, I'm trying to pick up a mas30.
I'm tossing around the idea of cold for 12 hours, wrap and rest for a day or two in the fridge and then hot smoke to 140 deg


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you got yourself a 12" or 18"  AMNTS from A-maz-N then you could put it in the bottom of the eggs by the vent and cold smoke that way. Todd has a fast turn around and you'd have it time for your smoke!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 23, 2013)

Thx, picked up the AMPNS and love it...just trying to justify another purchase with the wife...glad she doesn't read this forum


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

You will love your Amazen Smoker! With it you can even cold smoke in a cardboard box


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Smoke-inator said:


> Thx, picked up the AMPNS and love it...just trying to justify another purchase with the wife...glad she doesn't read this forum


That will work too, just not as easy to put in at the bottom of the egg. The tube will fit right in the vent! Another option for the AMPNS is to build a separate box for it to be in and then pipe the smoke into the eggs lower vent. Search "Mailbox" on the site


----------

